# Wanted 1930's Roadmaster Cycle Truck Drop Down Stand-email Tom.hughes57@yahoo.com



## buck hughes (Mar 7, 2016)

wanted 1930's roadmaster cycle truck drop down stand-email tom.hughes57@yahoo.com


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a question for the crowd. I have seen straight drop stands and bent drop stands. Which stand goes with which bike? Tom...please post a picture of your bike.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is an ad-


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's a bike with a bent stand-









Here's one with a straight stand-


----------

